# Anyone trapping along S.R.28? Near the dead bat?



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

I found some traps along S.R. 28 between Gunnison and Levan, just wondering if the owner was on here.
Nothing sinister or crappy here. I left them be and was very careful not to leave any sign or scent around them. I was just wanting to compare notes, see if they had any luck.
Kinda funny really. I have traps within 150 yrds and rabbit snares within 100 ft.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

Rabbit snares? And call me old school but that's bad manners to know a another trapper is in an area and setting any way. 8)


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah, but he may not have noticed the other fellows traps when he originally set his. Besides I've heard that some trappers will urinate on anothers sets so how's that sound?


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

Sounds like a bad attitude. 8) a really bad one at that.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It's a free world, but I'd move mine if it was me.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

not me! but i'd move mine... quick


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

*HGD,* You assume too much. I already had steel on the ground when I discovered these other traps. Also I have very good reason to believe that mine were there first.
Besides I was hoping we could learn from each other, compare notes, like I said, not pee on each others traps or run each other off.
Rabbit snares are just as they sound... a snare set up intending to catch a rabbit.

Why does everyone suggest I move mine? Just so this guy doesn't make off with them?
Mine would not be nearly as easy to find as his are.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, it was a comment, not a ment to cast judgement. My 2 cent's is. I get ya wantin to share info. But most trappers will tell ya to keep it to yourself.. I like to talk trapping but not out on a line. I move my sets if someone moves in on me. And yes it's a free world. But I think respect should be given to everyone. How many of ya hear someone say out loud FMMMM it's a free world. If I tried to make a point that would have been it. 
And rabbit snares, just seems funny I spend to much time trying to keep the critters outta snares . 8)


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

I think I got confused. You spend ALOT of time trying to keep rabbits out of snares? 
I just use them to catch bait, mostly. If I catch a cottontail tail it becomes dinner.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Rabbit for bait????? last time I looked at the proc. it said something about bait, and it not beeing more than a 1/2" sguare. Crefull what yo say on here, You may catch yourself :shock:


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Good Godfrey! I am soooooo sick of the nanny state around here! How the F**K do you know that I'm not just cutting a 1/2" square off of a jackrabbit hind qtr?????
I am well within the law. Do me a favor and let ME worry about what *I* post on here.

And besides, *YOU NEED TO REREAD THE FREAKIN PROC!*


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Nic post rugerdog. good luck to you this year


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks str8.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Wheweeee! Looks like that trapper mentality is coming out again! You sure you don't leak on other people's traps?


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

I'd take trapper mentality over nanny mentality any day.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Saw this on another thread.

Would you consider this the macho trapper mentality you like to emmulate?
Convicted Killer Claude Dallas Goes Free 

By Patrick Orr

24 years after deaths of two F&G officers, the West that Dallas knew has changed, but he remains a polarizing character.

Claude Dallas will walk out of prison Sunday into a different world. The infamous trapper/poacher who killed two Idaho Fish and Game officers in 1981 will find the American West is not such a hospitable place for a man who wants to live off the land. Open spaces are less open. Buckarooing and ranch jobs are scarce. Trapping isn't as lucrative.

He'll likely have to find a different life, and he'll have different rights - prohibited from carrying the weapons that were essential tools of his trade.

Dallas is now 54, a middle-aged man who has spent 22 years in a concrete and steel cell for killing officers Bill Pogue and Conley Elms after they confronted him for poaching game in the remote Owyhee canyonlands.

He'll be released in prison denims, carrying a check with his earnings from working in a prison print shop. The state is keeping the exact time and location of his release secret, but prison officials say he has arranged for someone to pick him up.

So What's Next?

The only person who really knows isn't talking. Dallas has never granted a jailhouse interview and politely declined - in a handwritten note - to talk to The Idaho Statesman about his release.

Friends of Dallas around the Paradise Valley/Paradise Hill area - a remote northern Nevada ranching community and the closest thing he had to a home base - are tightlipped. Most won't return phone calls or hang up when reporters call. Those who will talk say they have no idea what Dallas will do with his life.
"We are all interested in what he is going to do, but I haven't heard a thing about it," said Liz Chabot, a longtime Paradise Valley justice of the peace. "There are mixed emotions. There are some people here who love him, and probably some who hold a grudge." 

Hero Or Psychopath: A Fierce Division

Mention the name Claude Dallas, and opinions come fast and furious. To many, Dallas is an unrepentant poacher and killer who couldn't live by society's rules. He is especially reviled by game wardens and the families of Pogue and Elms, who have declined to comment publicly since Dallas' parole hearing in 2001 but earlier called him a "snake," "a murdering *******" and a "psychopath" who should never again be allowed to breathe free air.

To others, he was a hero who defended himself and a fading way of life when he shot Elms and Pogue. Fish and Game officials admit they're not happy about Dallas being released, but said they don't care to speculate about his fate.

"We look at it like this. We are taking this opportunity to remember Pogue and Elms," said Jon Heggen, chief of enforcement for Idaho Fish and Game. "Dallas has no legacy The legacy rests with the families of Pogue and Elms, and the legacy rests with all Fish and Game employees, and the legacy rests with the critters Pogue and Elms protected. That is the real story here."
But while some attitudes may have not changed in the past 24 years, modern living has.
Former Owyhee County Sheriff Tim Nettleton, who gained fame as the lawman who led the massive, 15-month manhunt for Dallas, thinks Dallas will have to change his buckaroo ways.
"He'll probably go back to Paradise Valley, where his friends are," Nettleton said. "That'll last about three weeks, and then he'll realize he can't live that way anymore. That was 25 years ago. The times have changed."

Bill Mauk, the Boise attorney who represented Dallas during his murder trial, thinks Dallas will leave Idaho for good after his release."Those who are most impassioned by this case tend to be in Idaho," Mauk said. "For the most part, his network connections were not in Idaho - they were in Nevada. I don't see any reason why he would stay here."

His Foremost Desire Is To Do Whatever He Does Quietly'

Mauk, who has recently exchanged letters with Dallas, said his former client is excited to be getting out of prison but didn't disclose his plans. Dallas' mother is still alive "back east," and he has a brother he might try to meet with, Mauk said."His foremost desire is to do whatever he does quietly, and not be the subject of public attention," he said. "He's like anyone coming out of prison for a long time - the most immediate thing he will be confronted with are basic issues like food, housing, transportation, clothing, a stable income."

Mauk said it would be difficult for Dallas to go back to his "mountain man" lifestyle, citing his age and health after two decades of relative inactivity in prison."It would be very difficult for anyone to live the lifestyle Claude lived in this age," he said. "Maybe in some of the more rural parts of Montana, Idaho, or Alaska..." Complicating matters will be his notoriety, which Dallas never wanted in the first place, Mauk said.

Dallas had devoted friends who supported and helped him while he evaded the law for 15 months after the killings. His story sparked a TV movie, a song and at least two books. The cult of personality grew during his 1982 murder trial, where national media shared the courtroom with a group of women who dubbed themselves the "Dallas Cheerleaders.""What has happened over the course of time is Claude Dallas has been unable to be the spokesperson for himself, so others have redefined what the case is all about," Mauk said. "I think Claude Dallas has the ability to build a life somewhere else, where people don't know who he is."

Old friend Jim Stevens, who runs a greenhouse in Paul, was visiting Dallas' camp the day Pogue and Elms dropped in. He was the only witness to their. deaths. Stevens said all he knows is that Dallas will enjoy his freedom and may try to reconnect with family."I hope he has a good life ... I wish him all the luck in the world," said Stevens, who has exchanged birthday cards with Dallas for years and would welcome a visit. "I assume he'll go back to California (where he was arrested in 1987 after escaping from prison) or something."

Old Ways Of Earning Cash Now Harder To Come By

For several years before the shootings Dallas often lived by himself in the northern Nevada wilderness, trapping and shooting animals for subsistence and income, without regard for game regulations.

Hanceford Clayton of Idaho Falls, vice president of the Idaho Trappers Association said Dallas would have a hard time making a living the way he used to, because the high price of gas and low prices for fur make it difficult to get by.

"Very few people make their living at trapping now it's like hunting. It's a hobby," Clayton said. "I just about break even on gas and the traps people steal."

But Diane Clark of Leadore, an Idaho representative to the National Trappers Association, said she believes Dallas could sustain himself by trapping, especially if he targets the bobcats near the Idaho/Nevada border. She and her husband, who are retired, make about $10,000 to $12,000 a year on trapping.

"For someone who didn't have lot of financial responsibilities, like Dallas, it would be possible to make a living at it," she said. Dallas spent some time in the 1970s as a cowboy/ranch hand, but opportunities in that field have dwindled, too.

"Right now, there isn't many jobs for cowboys," said Tom Hall, a longtime rancher from Bruneau. "When spring breaks there's a crew, but the jobs are all pretty well taken up.

"Things are done more mechanically now. You gotta be a truck driver. Straight-up cowboys just don't work much any more."

In the '70s, Dallas did a lot of odd jobs to make ends meet, including driving trucks and other ranch work. When he wasn't in the wilderness, he mostly lived in Paradise Hill, a small group of homes and trailers about 20 miles from Paradise Valley, Nee.

He has worked in a variety of prison jobs, most recently in the print shop of a Kansas prison. He worked on the loading dock and later helped operate the printing press, according to Kansas Department of Corrections reports.

Dallas spent most of his Idaho prison term in Nebraska, New Mexico and most recently Kansas after he escaped from the prison outside Boise in 1986. Last month, he was transferred to Orofino in preparation for his release.

Two Juries Believed He Feared For His Life
Dallas was sentenced to 30 years in prison in 1983 after a Canyon County jury rejected first-degree murder charges, instead finding him guilty of two counts of voluntary manslaughter and a gun charge. Jurors later said they believed Dallas' claim that he feared for his life that day at Bull Camp.

His sentence was automatically reduced by a nowdefunct Idaho Department of Correction provision called "good time" that allowed prisoners to get out early. He lost a year of "good time" for escaping from prison, but got no additional penalty because a jury in his escape trial believed his claim that his life was in danger from vengeful prison guards.

Donna Diehl, a juror in his murder trial, said she thinks it's time for Dallas to be freed.
"A lot of people get out of prison who shouldn't, like sex offenders," Diehl said. "I think (Dallas) will be changed by prison, that he will be on the right track.

"He has so many friends in Nevada, and in the wilderness," she said. About to become a free man, Dallas must shape a new life, Mauk said, noting that the man's fans and enemies see him based on their wants, not his. "To an extent, it's a mystery," he said. "Maybe he doesn't know who he is now - human beings cannot define themselves in isolation.

"The Claude Dallas of today is yet to be defined. That can only be defined over the course of time."

Getting upset and flying off the handle can lead to stuff like this. Mellow out!


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

I just want to be clear here, BEFORE I "get upset and fly off the handle"
Are you seriously comparing me getting mad at an uninformed and incorrect ninny to *KILLING 2 FISH COPS AND SPENDING 30 YEARS IN PRISON?!?!?!?*

P.S. PLEASE say yes because I would *LOVE* to debate/defend myself on this one.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

You just seem quick to fly off the handle and I think that is the same mentality Dallas had. He didn't like the Fish and Game questioning his baiting methods, his life style, his poaching. When they showed up in his camp and pushed him, he flew off the handle, kind of like you did on this thread.

Is it possible for law enforcement to have too much badge or are they always right? Do some law enforcement personnel get so sick of the scum they have to deal with and the attitudes they have to deal with, that they sometimes push, rough-up or otherwise intimidate all behind a shiny badge?

Claude Dallas asked to be written a citation which he would pay next time he was in town, but the law officers didn't believe him. Earlier in the day they had cited a poacher and then left him alone, but for some reason, they pushed Dallas. He was asking for the same thing you are: I am well within the law. Let me worry about MY bait and MY trapping methods. See how it bugged you to be questioned about the law?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Good God the guy asks a question thinking maybe the line he came across was somebody on the forum and he gets chastised and clobbered.I don't blame him for "flying off the handle" I would to.This forum was set up so that people with similar passions could talk and exchange ideas and tactics.Leave the guy the f*** alone.Closed minded folks that don't want to say anything but negative crap and pick others apart because they handled a situation different than you think they should need to just keep it to yourself.I had guys find my lines and pulled every one of my sets and disabled them too bad they weren't discovered by a guy like rugerdogdog.My hat off to you dude and good luck to ya.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

First of all, thank you *luv2fish*. I pride myself on following the Golden Rule, especially in trapping. Those are some very kind words and, RIGHT BACK ATCHA on the good luck this year. We may need it when it comes time to sell fur.
*Dead Drifter,* I said I would love to debate this but after hearing your argument, I'm not so sure. Your argument is so nonsensical that I'm sure you will never understand the GLARING differences between myself and Claude Dallas, what I did and what he did. But I will say my piece, once.
For you to even compare me to him, IMO, makes you a lunatic. Do you have some chip on your shoulder for trappers?
My "flying off the handle" was based on somebody, who was ADMITTEDLY UNINFORMED, telling me what I should and should not do both in the field (public domain) and ON MY OWN COMPUTER. And to top it off, he was wrong on both counts. My response was to blast back at him in hopes that at least SOME of the know-it-all, ethics/morality-policemen around here would take notice. Maybe even learn something of which you speak before you accuse somebody.
Claude Dallas flew off the handle based on somebody, LAW ENFORCEMENT OFFICIALS (pretty informed folks), telling him that he had been and was currently breaking the law. I dont guess they approached him with, "last I read in the proc...". They were right. Even if they weren't, they are the authority that we all must answer to and there are channels to resolve disputes. (you have no idea how many times I have had to tell a cop that I AM legal to carry concealed in a big truck or to the bar) Claudes response was to..... (everybody pay attention here)*MURDER 2 MEN IN COLD BLOOD, RUN AND HIDE.*
Some dork on the forum who hasn't read the proc for 5 years is not an authority figure, he's fair game if he tells me that I am breaking the law and I am not. A fish cop, any cop, is an authority figure and must be obeyed even if they are in the wrong.
Anyway, I hope there are some old SNL fans around here,...*THE QUESTION IS MOOT!*
Whoever it was pulled all their traps, the day after I did THIS...



















HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice looking cat man.I'm not running a line this year as I still haven't repaired or replaced my traps.Maybe next year if I get permission on some private property where I am the only one operating on the property.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thats a perty cat.... I think the comparison is a little off there dead drifter.... Ruger you can carry to the bar you just can't carry away from the bar :shock:


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Roger That!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Job well done, Ruger. How this topic went from an honest question to a barrage of accusations sucks. I'm the first to go on the attack when one IS DESERVED!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Job well done, Ruger. How this topic went from an honest question to a barrage of accusations sucks. *I'm the first to go on the attack when one IS DESERVED*!


I believe more appropriately for you, it would be called..._'Fly off the handle' _!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ha! Fly off the handle! I am a man of reason and wisdom at all times....


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks guys for the support and the congrats!
I REALLY try to stay out of those kind of messes. You see it all the time around here. I think some guys actually try to start crap to get a rise out of people and I always stay right the h*ll out of it but when the crap starter is aimed right at me....well I guess I just couldn't.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Good Hell get off his back and go take your trolling to another site. The guy asks a question to compare trapping notes and someone compares him to a cold blooded murderer..... call ME crazy but usually people like that who make unrealistic comparisons are the same ones hiding some type of sinister secret!!


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm not trolling. He's the one who flew off the handle when someone asked him about his bait techniques. There is nothing wrong with making sure we are all law abiding citizens. I can guarantee the ones who fly off the handle are usually the ones who are doing things illegal and then get confrontational about it when someone asks them a question. The comparison to Dallas may be extreme, but I've seen it in so many outdoorsmen that it gets scary. Not to the point of murder, but the attitude of "mind your own business", I'll live my life the way I want and nobody is going to tell me how to trap, how to hunt or how to fish, regardless of the law. I'm smarter than the law anyway. It's not going to hurt if I bait illegal, or catch one more fish over the limit, or sneak a few slot fish out of Strawberry, or kill a deer out of season. That's my business and don't stick your nose in it. Even the Fish and Game officers during the Dallas episode made statements of how scary it was to confront outdoorsmen in the wilds because everyone they approached had a gun or knife. They made mention to this macho attitude that is out there.

Why couldn't his response be, "Sir, I appreciate your concern for my trapping techniques. I am fully aware of the baiting laws and have read the proclamation. I stay well within the laws and will continue to educate other trappers to do the same. Your concern for the resource and laws is admirable. Thank you."

Why fly off the handle and start calling people names and using profanity? 

All I was doing was pointing out a mentality. It's there. Learn to control it! For you guys to defend this type of attitude is very telling.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

You "Sir", are a lunatic. 
Now because I flew off the handle, I also poach deer and rob Strawberry?
And you honestly have no problem typing out, word-for-word, what MY response SHOULD have been?
If you don't see that as a problem, then I am starting to understand. As you said, that is very telling.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Read carefully, please. I did not use the word "SHOULD." I used the word "COULD." There's a big difference. See, that attitude is coming out again, where you don't like someone telling you what to do. Well, my friend, we have laws and they are in place to keep people from hurting other people, or damaging resources. I know you don't like others telling you what you "SHOULD" do, but sometimes it's for the betterment of society. What would the world be like without laws?

I used a hypothetical response to show how a civilized person "COULD" respond to confrontation, without flying off the handle. I didn't say it "SHOULD" be the actual response. But, at least you helped prove the point. Thank you.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Could, should.....semantics really, right? By you saying, "Why couldn't his response be....", you are saying that is what you think my response should've been, no?
It really is a stupid argument.
You think you should be able to tell me what to do (for the betterment of society no less)
I think you have no grounds to tell me what to do
And it really comes down to an accusation of breaking the law. You continue to accuse me of breaking the law because I have an attitude that offends you. No laws have been broken therefore you telling me what to do in no way makes society better, perhaps worse though.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Dig a little deeper in the well boys, dig a little deeper in the well.
Not semantics. I choose my words carefully. BIG difference in those two words. I'm not saying that is what your response "SHOULD" be. I'm saying that your rseponse was confrontational and therefore could lead to heated behavior and possible violence. Maybe you wouldn't treat people in that manner face-to-face, but the attitude is there. That's all I'm pointing out.

Question for you. If you knew someone was braeking the law or better yet, witnessed someone breaking the law, would you feel an obligation to report it or would you feel it was none of your business and disregard it?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

When you make accusations like you did when you didn't know what the hay you were talking about,how do you expect someone to react?If you have such a strong desire to be involved in law enforcement then go get POST certified and become one otherwise mind yer own **** business.Your whole attitude of the betterment of society is nothing more than a not so clever attempt to try and justify a desire on yours and others that think like you to control what others think and do.Just ignore this guy Ruger he isn't qualified to carry your water much less give you instruction on how to run your line or how to respond to his ridiculous accusations.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

You'll have a field day with this but.....it depends. If I saw somebody commit a murder then I would turn them in as soon as possible. If I saw somebody fishing with 2 poles and no 2 pole-permit then it probably wouldn't concern me.



luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Your whole attitude of the betterment of society is nothing more than a not so clever attempt to try and justify a desire on yours and others that think like you *to control what others think and do*.Just ignore this guy Ruger *he isn't qualified to carry your water much less give you instruction on how to run your line *or how to respond to his ridiculous accusations.


Well said luv2fish! Done and DONE.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Where did I give anyone instructions on how to run their line?
All I was pointing out is the fact that Rugerdogs response to the person who asked about baiting traps and whether he had read the proclamation came off as a little harsh. He seemed to be hot about it.

Sometimes we all have to be taught how to think and do. I suppose you guys feel it's okay for a husband to beat and treat his wife and kids with the same attitude. It's not. Sometimes, people have to follow laws and behavior for societies good. It's not a free for all out there. People have to be civil (both law enforcemnet and civilians). 

I'm saying that if Pogue had not pushed his badge on Dallas, he would still be alive. I think he could have written Dallas a ticket and then left. Big deal if Dallas didn't come in and pay the fine. They could arrange to arrest him in a different manner and a different time. He was a poacher at that point, not a murderer.

How about this dialog from "Outlaw, the True Story of Claude Dallas."

" If you guys came out here one hundred and fifty miles just to give me a citation for meat," the long-haired trapper challenged, "I can't see it."

Pogue got mad. "He flew hot," Dallas said. "He seemed to be on the fight. He read me the riot act right there. You know, he started off, he said, 'I'm going to tell you something right now, Dallas, if you want want to get along with me'"

And again Dallas noticed Pogue's gun.

Every time Dallas moved or spoke, Pogue's hand seemed to move toward the law issue gun on his hip...

"They acted as if I had just robbed a bank," said Dallas.

"You can go easy or you can go hard," Pogue said.

"It's unreasonable to give me a citation living this remote and under these conditions," said Dallas.

Pogue was unimpressed. Idaho Fish and Game arrests twenty-five to thirty trappers and prosecutes some two to three thousand other violations each year. Dallas was just one more.

"You can go hard," Pogue warned. "I can carry you out."

"You're out of your mind," Dallas pitched back. "You can't shoot a man over a game violation."

"I can carry you out," Pogue said.

"Hard," said Dallas. "That's only one way. That's dead."

"I can carry you out." Dallas was sure he saw Pogue reach for his gun.

The rest is history.

All I'm saying is hard-core macho attitudes and flying hot can cause some pretty drastic happenings.

You boys can fly hot at me all you want. Belittle me and my ideas. All it does is strengthen my position.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW DD aren't you taking things a little to the extreme? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Good Hell People

DD are you sure you don't want to bring to light your personal issues with the UWN jury? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean??? 

"Today's West--honor-bound, tradition-bound. It still has a language and a code of ethics all its own, even as it is being carralled by barbed wire, federal legislation and complex machinery. Claude Dallas and Bill Pogue were two extraordinary men who lived in the West of today but were ruled by the ideals of the previous century. Joined together by the land, diametrically opposed in faith, they were bound to clash in battle.

Claude Dallas, buckaroo and poacher, lived off the land, killing what he needed to eat, pitching camp where the countryside was most hospitable. Bill Pogue, fish and game warden, was a naruralist, a loner, and a fierce protector of the law. On January 5, 1981, Bill Pogue entered Dallas's camp accompanoed by fellow game warden Conley Elms in order to check Dallas's traps. He left the camp in the back of Dallas's truck, dead, two bullets in the chest, one in the head. Elms's body was found floating in the Owyhee River.

Jeff Long's factual account of the crescendo of events leading up to that day, as well as the chronicle of a two-year manhunt that followed, is a gripping saga of one man against society that tells much about what has happened to the Old West and those who still believe in it. "Outlaw" is as vivid a depiction of today's American West as has yet been written."
---inside cover flap of the book "Outlaw."


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Dead Drifter, The Outlaw book sounds pretty cool even if a lot of the stories are over-rated. :lol: :lol: 

I would also recommend Louis L'Amour. He's the best American Storyteller of the west.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ruger,
Congrats on the cat; that is a monster, that has got to be much bigger than average I assume?? As for the rest of the posts; how do I get those brain cells back?


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Huge. Ya that cat is way bigger than average for a female. Near as I can find the averages around here are like 18-20 for a female and 20-25 for a male. Averages mind you. I have talked to a guy in NV that got a 35 lb male earlier this year but even that one was not as long as this. 
For those in the Springville area, they have one mounted in the DWR regional office that is about 1/3 the size of this one. :shock: 
And I agree with the lost brain cells!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have it figured out though. I do believe he somehow gets a commission on the sales of that book. _(O)_ 
What else could it be? At this point I don't think anybody believes he is making a rational argument.
Even Taxidemist, who made the original accusation, has not chimed back in.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Whoooheeee! Boy this thread sure took a few detours. That is one nice kitty Ruger. Have you set any coyote traps. I hear coyotes are hard to get in traps, foothold or otherwise. What else has everyone been catching?


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

I actually caught her in a set intended for yotes. Hadn't seen one cat track in the area. Most of my traps are set such that I may get a yote or a cat. I ended up pulling these traps yesterday because it's just too hard to get in the area now. The snow drifts 2 ft deep in front of the gate every time I go in there. So I bury the Jeep in the gate, dig it out and then bury it again up the road a ways. I will reset them closer to home tomorrow.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Whoooheeee! Boy this thread sure took a few detours. That is one nice kitty Ruger. Have you set any coyote traps. I hear coyotes are hard to get in traps, foothold or otherwise. What else has everyone been catching?


I think it depends on the traps. I ran a trap line for a few years and was very successful catching coyotes, but all were in snares, foxes don't like snares very much either. :wink:

And yeah man, this thread went all sorta strange places. Nice cat rugerdog.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks guys!
It has been a strange trip. 
But HEY, I've never had a post go to 5 pages! *OOO* 
Anyone else want to attack me? We could try for 10!!! :twisted:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't think anyone was really trying to attack you. Sometimes us jerks just like to stir up a little controversy to make people think. Why should I be the only one with hurting brain cells?


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Your right. Attack wasn't the right word. I do know that it was just mis-guided folks trying to "help". 
LOL I wonder if Taxidermist ever read the proc? LOL


----------

